# Exercise brings on rumblings and diarrhoea



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone else find that doing exercise such as cycling and walking can make you feel quite unsettled in your tummy? I feel like I'm going to get diarrhoea and then sometimes I do and sometimes I get rumblings which makes my tummy feel like a tumble dryer! Always at the end of a long cycle ride or a walk, doctor said it was like joggers who get 'joggers trots!'. But what to do about it?!I enjoy exercising but don't enjoy the end result!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi same here. I totally get those when working out.Have you tried something that doesn't involve (sudden jotting motions of) the ab muscles as much? I find yoga pretty calming


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.Just the movement and going over humps and bumps in the road on a car journey can make my tummy moving.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I basically gave up exercising, other than occasional bike rides, for the whole 10 years I had this. It wasn't until I got the D and horrible gas stopped that I could venture into a gym, again. (Even now, especially after a meal, any kind of serious exercise can result in gas; so I need to time my exercise periods to before lunch or well after dinner, unless I am out in the open air.) Mark


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2009)

I get that after walking or biking, too. I have some aerobics videos I do that I get that way after also. Yoga is definitely calming, since it involves deep breathing it can be extremely relaxing and I don't tend to have a lot of rumbling stomach issues after I do that. Doing a type of exercise that lets you feel relaxed after will probably help. Something low impact should be less hard on the stomach than things like biking or walking, things that jostle you around a lot. Maybe since the weather is warming up you could try swimming, no impact at all. Pilates might be good, too.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

I have similar exercise issues. If I exert myself, beyond what my body is currently used to, I will have urgency and/or diarrhea. It occurs anywhere from the time of exercising to 24 hours after. Now I know to take an extra imodium (or two) before I begin to exercise. This includes swimming, going to the gym, working out with a personal trainer, etc. I have had too many "close calls" after exercising. It is just not worth the risk for me.


----------



## scoresagain (May 1, 2009)

i have recently started to lose weight...i'm a fairly big boy, and i'm using the Wii fit, i really enjoy using it.i am running everyday and started getting the symptoms you have all described and i didnt know why. i have had IBS for about 5 years, i can actually pinpoint the time it started.it has entirely ruined my life. i thought my bad diet was the reason i had such a terrible time with my bowels, i am eating really healthily now, and still have diarrhoea! but as its the exercise, i suppose i can live with it! its still bloody annoying tho!i need to do rigorous aerobic work, does anyone know of anything which will stop the rumblings or diarrhoea??and i'm sorry for the rambling first post...


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiNot sure on the rumblings, but immodium is good for stopping the diarrhoea, i wouldnt and couldnt be without it.


----------



## scoresagain (May 1, 2009)

thanks very much


----------

